# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, "mr bill"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Happy BDay, Bill..aka..."Dean of Texas Woodturners"...and many, many more.. Hope it's 
the bestest one ever....


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy birthday Mr Bill. Is that your fist lathe?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JS Fog said:


> Happy birthday Mr Bill. Is that your fist lathe?


No it's his current lathe! :rotfl:

Happy Birthday to my buddy Bill.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*

and THANKS for everything you do to keep this site running so smoothly


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mr. Bill and Bill are 2 different people.

Mr. Bill is not a moderator.


----------

